# Serious Question for Serious



## dsvanda420 (Dec 7, 2011)

Running a JL Audio 1000/1 v2 Slasher Amp

Blew my kicker 15 inch 1000 watt l7

What sub/subs should I replace it with?

Need good excursion for this sub going with a ported box probably tuned around 40hz? Also how can I find out what my rca outputs from my deck are putting out to my amp so I can set the gain to high or low? 

Also can do two subs if need be instead of one.

Prefer one 12 or two 10s whatever you guys think is better.

Looking for quality and not just spl but spl as well  Let me know thanks!


----------



## Lou (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Serious Question for Serious *****



dsvanda420 said:


> Running a JL Audio 1000/1 v2 Slasher Amp
> 
> Blew my kicker 15 inch 1000 watt l7
> 
> ...


sounds to me you are like me and want what alot of people refer to as sql,if thats the case,i would say to try the search fucntion first,there are quite a few different posts on here that cover this same question and chances of you getting an answer from someone are slim,just seacrh and you cant find something,than maybe somebody will come and help,i am researching myself because I plan on stuffing an 18 in the back of my pathfinder so it takes some time,but the answers are here.


----------



## dsvanda420 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Serious Question for Serious *****

I've searched and found but and am looking for more. I have found a few subs that are 1500 wrms+ at around 12 inchs or 10 inchs. I'm looking more so opinions on what exactly im trying to do and if someone knows a good sub brand they could throw that in too. But I'd rather have specific opinions on my setup then try to create/base my setup off of a bunch of other setups alone.

So far I have seen

Orrion HCCA 12 (12 inch) - 1500 wrms / Ported Box
Incriminator Death Penalty (12 inch) - 1500 wrms / Ported Box
Morel Ultimo 12 (12 inch) - 1000 wrms High SQ (Possibly two times of them) / Sealed Box
JL Audio W7AE (12 Inch) - 750 wrms (Two of them) / Sealed Box
Incriminator Warden (12 Inch) - 2000 wrms / Ported Box
Kicker Solox (12 inch) - 5000 wrms / Ported Box

What do you guys think?


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Serious Question for Serious *****

did you use bass boost of some sort?


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Serious Question for Serious *****

I guess my first question would be for a little more info about your set-up. Vehicle, HU, cross-overs, any outboard EQ?
Cabin gain can have an effect on percived output. I would suggest a single sealed 13.5" or larger, in an SUV, for good output with the best possible SQ. On the otherhand, in a sedan, with leather seats, I might be more inclined to suggest 2 ported 12's (tuned to 28-32hz with a sub-sonic filter). More output to combat less transferfuntion. And a small truck cab might only require a single 10" or 12" sealed, for desired output.
As for setting the gains, you should be able to find enough info already posted on that subject. Might even try Youtube for how-to video's.
I still would suggest a 13.5W7, sealed. Reasonable mix of SQ and output, the definition of SQL. I haven't heard of too many people disappointed with them.
My 2cents


----------



## dsvanda420 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Serious Question for Serious *****



SHAGGS said:


> I guess my first question would be for a little more info about your set-up. Vehicle, HU, cross-overs, any outboard EQ?
> Cabin gain can have an effect on percived output. I would suggest a single sealed 13.5" or larger, in an SUV, for good output with the best possible SQ. On the otherhand, in a sedan, with leather seats, I might be more inclined to suggest 2 ported 12's (tuned to 28-32hz with a sub-sonic filter). More output to combat less transferfuntion. And a small truck cab might only require a single 10" or 12" sealed, for desired output.
> As for setting the gains, you should be able to find enough info already posted on that subject. Might even try Youtube for how-to video's.
> I still would suggest a 13.5W7, sealed. Reasonable mix of SQ and output, the definition of SQL. I haven't heard of too many people disappointed with them.
> My 2cents


Dodge Ram 2010 quad cab half leather seats, could fit 2 12 in back seat easily.

Stock alpine head unit
10 speakers/tweeter alpine combo stock
10 inch alpine sub stock built in with amp 
Can easily overpower then kicker 15 l7's bass with mids and highs.
Stinger crossover for RCA output spliced into the front door speakers for it.

I was thinking 2 of these in a ported box

RE Audio SXX12D2 (SXX-12D2) 12" Dual 2 ohm Car Subwoofer

Or 1 of these in ported or sealed?
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_27333_RE-Audio-XXX12D2.html

What's going to hit harder, sound louder, what's going to sound better?


----------



## dsvanda420 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Serious Question for Serious *****



dsvanda420 said:


> Dodge Ram 2010 quad cab half leather seats, could fit 2 12 in back seat easily.
> 
> Stock alpine head unit
> 10 speakers/tweeter alpine combo stock
> ...


Couldn't edit, I heard Re sx (older model) was better then Re sxx (newer model) I have decided to go with 2 of these should I go Sx or Sxx.

I found dual voice coil at 4 ohm for Sxx
I found dual voice coil at 2 ohm for Sx

What should I choose? Remember getting 2x
Amp is JL Audio 1000/1 v2 it has constant 1000 watt from 1.5 ohm to 4ohm, is two channel doesn't support anything under 1.5 or over 4 ohms and is class d

Going ported box haven't decided what size or where to tune it to but I'm going to call Re and find out what they suggest after I pick subwoofer type.

Two of the Sx are about $250 more then two of the Sxx

If my amp is properly configured it can put out I'm guessing around 600 watts to each sub with no clipping. How long could I play these on max before they start to get hot? Should be able to play all day no problem because basically half the rms they are recommended for?

Called Greg (tech support) at Re he said to get two of the Re Sex at 600 rms each totaling 1200rms he said if I get too big of a subwoofer like the Sxx I would get clipping and blow tinsels and leads or some **** and to go with the lower wattage woofer. Didn't know you could have to much watts from a sub for an amp thought it would work fine as long as you're not overpowering your subs


----------



## Mike-G (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Serious Question for Serious *****

If you go with 2 subs, you would need the 2 ohm DVC so that you can wire them both up Series/Parallel for a final 2 ohm load. Problem is, these subs are listed as 1000RMS each and they will only be getting about 500RMS each from that one JL amp.

*EDIT* Sorry, didn't see you had that figured out already...


----------



## dsvanda420 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Serious Question for Serious *****



Mike-G said:


> If you go with 2 subs, you would need the 2 ohm DVC so that you can wire them both up Series/Parallel for a final 2 ohm load. Problem is, these subs are listed as 1000RMS each and they will only be getting about 500RMS each from that one JL amp.
> 
> *EDIT* Sorry, didn't see you had that figured out already...


Yeah so is that going to hurt the subs? Was going to purchase a secondary JL Audio 1000/1v2 eventually and add it in but for now was going to stick with one.



> Called Greg (tech support) at Re he said to get two of the Re Sex at 600 rms each totaling 1200rms he said if I get too big of a subwoofer like the Sxx I would get clipping and blow tinsels and leads or some **** and to go with the lower wattage woofer. Didn't know you could have to much watts from a sub for an amp thought it would work fine as long as you're not overpowering your subs



Why two ohm? The amp acceps 1.5 - 4 and puts out a 1000 wattrms no matter what impedance.

http://a248.e.akamai.net/pix.crutch...er/car/subwoofer_wiring/2DVC_4-ohm_2ch-br.jpg

Makes two 2 dual voice coil 4 ohms have a 4 ohm bridged amp connection this works just the same no? Or is it better to run at two ohm and have subs in each channel on amp? Or run 2 ohm and have subs bridged at amp?

Also say if my subs mountain depth is 6.5 inches wide and my box is 13 inches wide that only leaves 6.5 inches between the back of the subwoofer basket and the back enclosure wall is this too close can I make it less wide and higher to account for the volume say 9 inches wide or does the woofer need space between the back of the basket and enclosure wall?


----------



## dsvanda420 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Serious Question for Serious *****

Bump

Also I think I'm going with

2x Re Sex which is 600 rms each for a total of 1200 and I'm going with dual 2 ohms and wiring at bridge 2 ohms


----------



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Serious Question for Serious *****

I see you listed some Incriminator audio drivers earlier in this thread , I would recommend considering 2 Lethal injection 12's over the RE sex 12's , the build quality and overall performance is considerably better, and with either I would recommend tuning lower than 40hz , somewhere between 28 - 35hz would yield better results in your application and with what you have listed as your goals


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

From 1k-1500 my vote goes to a pair of digital designs 1500 series. They'll easily blow the RE subs out if the water in spl and tuned right will sound really good. I put 2 1500 10's in a corolla on 400 watts that was almost too loud for that car. Tuning was 3^3 ft for the pair at 37hz. They'll still play reasonably low even when tuned in the 35-40hz range.


----------



## dsvanda420 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Serious Question for Serious *****



nineball76 said:


> From 1k-1500 my vote goes to a pair of digital designs 1500 series. They'll easily blow the RE subs out if the water in spl and tuned right will sound really good. I put 2 1500 10's in a corolla on 400 watts that was almost too loud for that car. Tuning was 3^3 ft for the pair at 37hz. They'll still play reasonably low even when tuned in the 35-40hz range.


But will under powering these subs hurt them/wreck them? I'm only putting out. 500 per sub.

I'd like to get two 1000 wrms cause I'm going to get a second 1000 watt amp later though


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

They're rated at 500 each. They'll open up a little more around 6-650 each.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

And that 400 they were on was for the pair. So at 200 each they were painful in a trunk.


----------



## dsvanda420 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Serious Question for Serious *****



nineball76 said:


> And that 400 they were on was for the pair. So at 200 each they were painful in a trunk.


I might go with the 2500 just cause 750 rms my amp puts out around pron 650 per sub I dont wanna blow the 1500. What's the deal with there z one what's so special about it?


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

At 750 each you won't blow the 1500's. The 2500's are great, but with your power on tap you'd get more out of the 1500's. 

The z has a ton of motor strength. They've taken 10k watts for 15 minutes. And have been burped at 50k before. When nothing but the absolute most will do, accept nothing below a z. You could buy 15 1500's for the price of 1 z. Plus they're very limited quantities. They'll have 20 z motors next week, and one is mine.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Also DD used a z18 in their Scion. Set up for sq, but has the ability to be excruciatingly loud.


----------



## dsvanda420 (Dec 7, 2011)

Anyone else have an opinion on the dd1500?


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: Serious Question for Serious *****

Morel > JL for sure but that would leave me with either the Morel or Incriminator Warden.



dsvanda420 said:


> I've searched and found but and am looking for more. I have found a few subs that are 1500 wrms+ at around 12 inchs or 10 inchs. I'm looking more so opinions on what exactly im trying to do and if someone knows a good sub brand they could throw that in too. But I'd rather have specific opinions on my setup then try to create/base my setup off of a bunch of other setups alone.
> 
> So far I have seen
> 
> ...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Warden FTW. 

Have you looked at SSA yet? The Xcon or Zcon specifically.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Serious Question for Serious *****



ebralhim said:


> Morel > JL for sure but that would leave me with either the Morel or Incriminator Warden.


In what way? The W7 has a TON more excursion and IMO it sounds better as well. The only area I would say the Morel wins is in blending with the fronts, it's a little more transparent but that has a ot to do with setup as well.

To the OP, the W7 is JL's SQ subwoofer (not the W6 as so many seem to think). It just happens to have a lot of throw and power handling as well. Put it in the correct enclosure and there's not a lot out there that will combine this level of SQ and SPL in one sub.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Which raises the question...

What exactly IS the correct enclosure for a W7?


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

x2 for the SSA Xcon! I have a single 10 xcon on a [email protected] .5 ohm. It's handling the amp without any issues. And is by far the best sounding sub I've ever heard. I've owned plenty too, it kills w6's in output and sq (which is always subjective). They seem to like larger than average enclosures. Mine is in 1.25 sealed right now, but I'll be building a 1.75^3ft ported tuned to 30 next weekend. 

I am yet to install it, but I also have a digital designs z18 waiting to be hooked up to an arc 4000se, and if it doesn't sound like a $2500 sub, then I'll quickly switch it out for a pair of Xcon 18's.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

chithead said:


> Which raises the question...
> 
> What exactly IS the correct enclosure for a W7?


IB


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

BuickGN said:


> IB


Mmmm... I have heard W7 IB... and it was... magic.


----------

